# Anyone shoot a Sig SP2022?



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

What about the Sig SP2022.

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCa ... ductid=121

What would be a better Law Enforcement caliber, .357 Sig or .40 Smith & Wesson?

I'm guessing the .40 S&W.

How is this one for handgrip size?

I want to go the range soon, and have an idea of 3 or 4 guns I want to try.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Not that model but the 220 and the 226 I have. I did not like the 220 in .45 ACP it jammed often . The 226 is great in .40 or .357!! I like to have more energy in a lighter bullet , I belive this will aid hollow point ammo so I would go with the .357 SIG.


----------

